# Tricksie again...



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So, in the past five days, I spent $400 on Tricksie (and that's probably, like, two-thirds of what I was going to pay if the vet didn't cut me a HUUUUGE break for being broke), because she wouldn't eat. He says that he thinks she has Irritable Bowl Syndrome for kitties, and that it caused an intestinal bacteria to grow and cause her some discomfort.

Now she's back, and I'm really starting to think of trying to get her on a raw diet, because what's better for a kitty with IBS than their primal food with no additives? But I'm wondering how I would go about doing that, because she's the MOST picky eater ever. She wouldn't even eat the stuff that the vet normally gives to cats and dogs who won't eat their normal food. I had to bring her some of the food from home (which she, like, scarfed down once she realized it was her food).

So, I was thinking of perhaps liquifying the meat at first, and syringe feeding it to her until she gets used to it and will eat it on her own. Anyone think this might work? And how would I go about making the meat into a liquid form? What would I have to buy (and how much would it cost...)?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm only writing to give you my sympathy - I'm sitting here looking at my cat sitting there turning up her snotty little nose at 4 different kibbles and raw chook cut up into perfect cat mouth size pieces. 
All I can say is good luck and do let me know when you find the secret blimin formula that makes these cats eat what you want them to eat.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

We used to try sick kitties on baby food meat. You could try feeding her meat baby food and see if she'll eat that to get her used to the idea of pure meat. It's basically just pureed meat with nothing added. IT's easier then trying to puree it yourself. 

Also, try buying ground chicken or turkey first. Maybe your kitty is having trouble with the whole idea of large pieces of real meat and might take to the idea of ground meat first, then start adding real meat to it, just until she gets used to the taste. 

Just some ideas. I haven't had cats in a few years and they ate kibble and canned but one of them was a real hunter and ate rabbits, mice , squirrels, etc. The other two thought he was disgusting!


----------

